# [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb]



## der8auer (29. Januar 2010)

​ 

*Du bist Performancefanatiker, optimierst gerne dein System und übertaktest deine Komponenten? Dann bist du hier genau richtig! Beim PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb suchen wir die besten Overclocker und Tweaker hier im Forum. Euer Können könnt ihr beim 3D Mark 06, SuperPi32m und MaxxMem unter Beweis stellen. Den besten winken Preise im Wert von insgesamt über 300€. *

*Bedanken möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei den Sponsoren dieses Wettbewerbs für die bereitgestellten Preise und die freundliche Unterstützung:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Inhaltsverzeichnis:**Übersicht:*
 Was ist HWBot.org?
Wie kann ich teilnehmen?
Wie kann ich dem PCGHX-HWBot Team beitreten?

*Benchmarking:*
3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
MaxxMem

 Wie müssen die Screenshots aussehen?
Wie übermittle ich Ergebnisse?
Wie werden die Ergebnisse gewertet?
Wie lange geht der Wettbewerb?

 *Preise*

 *Ergebnisse:*
 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
 SuperPi32m
 MaxxMem​*Wichtig: In diesem Thread bitte nur Ergebnisse posten. Diskutieren könnt ihr hier:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...pcghx-hwbot-wettbewerb-diskussionsthread.html​ 
 *Was ist HWBot.org?*Hwbot.org ist eine große Datenbank für Benchmarkergebnisse. Man hat die Möglichkeit, seine eigene Hardware mit einer Vielzahl von anderen Hardwarekonfigurationen zu vergleichen. Es stehen tausende Ergebnisse von den beliebtesten Benchmarks zur Verfügung. Die Ergebnisse werden in einem globalen und einem Hardware Ranking gelistet.
 Mehr Informationen findet ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html (Auch wenn der Guide etwas veraltet ist)​
 *Wie kann ich teilnehmen?* Um am Wettbewerb teilnehmen zu können musst du im PCGHX Forum registriert sein und im HWBot Ranking fürs PCGHX HWBot Team teilnehmen.
Du musst *spätestens am 07. März 2010 Mitglied im Forum + Team* sein um kurzfristige Teamwechsel zu vermeiden!​
 *Wie kann ich dem PCGHX-HWBot Team beitreten?*Hierzu solltest Du einen Blick in unseren Einsteigerguide werfen:
 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html#a3​
*Benchmarking

**3D Mark 06 Single-GPU:*

 Download

 Settings: Standard! (wie auf dem Beispielscreenshot zu sehen)
 Limitierungen: *maximal 4300.99 MHz* CPU Takt. *Nur ein Grafikprozessor* ist erlaubt um die Fairness zu erhöhen. Noch nicht veröffentlichte Produkte zum Zeitpunkt des Contest-Starts (31.01.2010) (z.B. Gulftown, Fermi) sind nicht erlaubt.
 Regeln: Es gelten die HWBot Regeln! HWBOT 3Dmark 2006 Rules
 Anleitung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html
*SuperPi 1.5XS 32m*

 Download

 Settings: 32m
Limitierungen: *maximal 4500.99 MHz* CPU Takt.Noch nicht veröffentlichte Produkte zum Zeitpunkt des Contest-Starts (31.01.2010) (z.B. Gulftown, Fermi) sind nicht erlaubt.
 Regeln: Es gelten die HWBot Regeln! HWBOT SuperPi 32m Rules
Anleitung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/15121-info-superpi.html
 *MaxxMem*

Download

Limitierungen: Noch nicht veröffentlichte Produkte zum Zeitpunkt des Contest-Starts (31.01.2010) (z.B. Gulftown, Fermi) sind nicht erlaubt.

 Beim MaxxMem Benchmark geht es in erster Linie um die Leistung des Arbeitsspeichers. Getestet werden hierbei Lese/Schreib/Kopiergeschwindigkeit und die Zugriffszeit auf den Arbeitsspeicher. Entscheidend ist also die Kombination aus hohem RAM-Takt, niedrigen Latenzen und hohem FSB. CPU Overclocking spielt nur eine untergeordnete und GPU OC überhaupt keine Rolle.

 Wie verwende ich MaxxMem korrekt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1: Starten des Benchmarks
 2: Übermitteln bzw. Anzeigen des Ergebnisses
 3: Screenshot​*Wie müssen die Screenshots aussehen?*Wichtig: Sind die Screenshots nicht korrekt werde ich die betroffenen Ergebnisse nicht in die Liste übernehmen!

* 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU:*
 Folgende Dinge müssen zu sehen sein:
 - 3D Mark 06 (Settings, System, Ergebnis, Ergebnisdetails)
 - 2x CPU-Z (1x CPU, 1x Memory)
 - 1x GPU-Z
 - 1x Fenster MsPaint oder Texteditor (Nickname + Datum)
 Bsp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* SuperPi32m:*
Folgende Dinge müssen zu sehen sein:
 - Der abgeschlossene Benchmark mit dem "Pi calculation is done" Fenster
 - 2x CPU-Z (1x CPU, 1x Memory)
- 1x Fenster MsPaint oder Texteditor (Nickname + Datum)
 Bsp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*MaxxMem:*
Folgende Dinge müssen zu sehen sein:
 - Der abgeschlossene Benchmark und daneben das "Submit" Fenster
 - 2x CPU-Z (1x CPU, 1x Memory)
- 1x Fenster MsPaint oder Texteditor (Nickname + Datum)
 Bsp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Wie übermittle ich Ergebnisse?**Wichtig: Es gelten nur Ergebnisse die nach dem 31.01.2010 und für diesen Wettbewerb gebencht wurden. Deshalb ist ein Fenster mit MsPaint oder Texteditor (Nickname + Datum Pflicht)*

 Die Ergebnisse müssen bei HWBot.org hochgeladen werden und anschließend hier im Thread verlinkt werden.
 Hochladen der Ergebnisse bei HWBot: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html#a2

 Ich kontrolliere diese dann und übernehme sie in die Liste. Diese müssen wie folgt aussehen:

 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
 Punktzahl | Nickname | Prozessor @ Takt | Grafikkarte @ Takt |  [url=Link zum Ergebnis]Link[/url] 
 Bsp:
 19706 | der8auer | Core i5-670 @ 4292 MHz | GTX280 @ 710/1200 MHz | Link
 SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
Punktzahl | Nickname | Prozessor @ Takt | RAM @ Takt, Timings |  [url=Link zum Ergebnis]Link[/url] 
 Bsp:
 10min 21sec 203ms | der8auer | Core i5-670 @ 4396 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 507 MHz 7-8-8-24 1T | Link
 MaxxMem
 Punktzahl | Nickname | Prozessor @ Takt | Ram @ Takt, Timings |  [url=Link zum Ergebnis]Link[/url] 
 Bsp:
206.1 | der8auer | Core i5-670 @ 4396 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 507 MHz 7-8-8-24 1T | Link​*Wie werden die Ergebnisse gewertet?*Gewertet wird absteigend vom 1. Platz (10pkt) bis zum 10. Platz (1pkt). Am Ende des Wettbewerbs werde ich die Punkte der jeweiligen Benchmarks zusammenzählen. Die maximal erreichbare Punktzahl beträgt dabei 30pkt (10pkt 3DMark06, 10pkt SuperPi32m, 10pkt MaxxMem)​*Wie lange geht der Wettbewerb?*Einsendeschluss der Ergebnisse ist der 14. März 2010 um 23:59 Uhr ​*Preise:* 
1. Platz:

*G.SKILL Trident 6GB Kit DDR3 1600 6-7-6-18*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


2. Platz:
*XFX HD5670 775M*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. Platz: 
 1x der8auer CP-Series Aluminium DICE/LN2 CPU Container für Sockel 775, 1366, AM2(+), AM3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4. Platz:
LA CPU-Kühler für S775 / S1156 / S1366



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5. Platz:
*Phobya G-Changer 240 Bundle mit 2x Phobya Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6. Platz:
*Phobya G-Changer 120 Bundle mit Phobya Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7. Platz:
IKONIK Gehäuse (welches steht noch nicht genau fest)

8. Platz:
ThermoLab BARAM (Sockel 775, 1366, AM2(+) und AM3)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 9. Platz:
 1x Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition

10. Platz:
 1x Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition

11. Platz:
Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof 1000rpm S7 (140 mm)
Weitere Preise + Bilder folgen.​*Ergebnisse:*3D Mark 06 Single-GPU


Platzierung|Punkte|Ergebnis|Nickname|Prozessor|Grafikkarte|Link zu HWBot
1|10|28253 | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4294.2 MHz | HD5870 @ 1100/1301 MHz |
 Link
-|-|28013 | Hollywood | W3570 @ 4282 | 5870 @ 1102/1398 |  Link

2|9,5|27536 | 3V!L | Core i7-920 @ 4290 MHz | HD 5850 @ 1050/1300 MHz |
Link

3|9|27519 | onkel-bill | W3520 @ 4294 MHz | HD 5870 @ 990/1360 MHz | 
Link

4|8,5|27314 | True Monkey | Core i7-965XE @ 4290 MHz | HD5870 @ 1035/1330 MHz | 
Link

5|8|27214 | Masterchief79 | Core i7 920 @ 4298 MHz | HD5850 @ 1000/1230 MHz | 
Link

6|7,5|27155 | Lower | Core i7 860 @ 4295.3 MHz | HD5870 @ 1033/1240 MHz | 
Link

-|-|27096 | Freakezoit | i7 920 @ 4283.3 MHz | HD 5870 @ 1100/1330 MHz | 
Link

7|7|
26801| dontkn0wme| i7 860 @ 4290.2 MHz | HD5870 @ 1025/1300 |  Link

8|6,5|26647 | mochti01 | Intel Xeon X3470 @ 4293,1 MHz | HD 5870 @ 1100/1300 MHz | 
Link

9|6|25840 | Robär | Core i5-750 @ 4299 MHz | HD 5850 @ 1000/1250 MHz | 
Link

10|5,5|24948 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4284 MHz | GTX275 @ 790/1360 MHz | 
Link

11|5,0|24834 | fA!nT | Core i5 750 @ 4283.99 MHz | HD5850 @ 901/1200 MHz | 
Link

12|4,5|23517 | Gamer_95 | Core i7-920 @ 4293.4 | GeForce GTX 285 @ 765/1546/1393 MHz |
Link

13|4|
23238 | Infin1ty | Core 2 Quad Q9550 @4080 MHz | Radeon HD 5850 @1000/1250 | Link

14|3,5|22929 | Professor Frink | i7-920 @ 4284 | GTX 275 @ 760/1300 |
link

15|3|
22667| DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4294Mhz | GTX 260 @ 778/1556/1300 | Link 

16|2,5|22211 | Icke&Er | Q9550 @ 4045MHz | ATI 5870 @ 914/1279 MHz | 
Link

17|2|21805 | dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4140.5 MHz | GeForce GTX 285 @ 789/1485 | 
Link

18|1,5|20974 | robbi1204 | Phenon II X3 720BE @ 3900 MHz | HD 5870 @ 1000/1300 MHz | 
 Link 

19|1|20321 | Elzoco | Pheom II 940 400MHz | Radeon HD 5870 @ 900/1250 MHz| 
Link

20|0,5|18248 | multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3719 MHz | GTX 260/216 @ 725/1225 | 
Link

21|0|17496 | mcflops | Phenom II x4 @ 3940,8MHz | GTS 250 @825/1255 | 
link
22|0|
16916 | Predtemp | PhenomII955 @ 3624 MHz | GeForce 9800GTX+ @ 830/1237/2064 | 
Link

23|0|16826 | Lippokratis | Q6600 @ 3959 MHz | 8800GT 512MB @ 729/1037 | 
Link

24|0|16676
|  OC-Junk| Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3712Mhz | GeForce 9800GTX+ @ 800mhz/1140 MHz |Link
25|0|
15537
| Nighthawk33| Intel Q9400 @ 3200MHz | Nvidia GTX275 @ 670/1175 | Link
26|0|
15418| ich558 | Core2Duo E6700 @ 3700 MHz | GeForce GTX 260 @ 714/1505/1246 | 
Link
27|0|
14550 | clock-king | Core i5-750 @ 3681 MHz | GeForce 8800 GT @ 675/975 MHz | 
Link

28|0|14293 | MaN!aC | Core i5-750 @ 4249 MHz | Radeon HD3870 @ 877/1368 | 
Link

29|0|
13085 | zeffer | 
Q6600 @ 3600
 | GF9600GT @ 737/994mHz | 
Link
30|0|
12216 | Chicago | Athlon 7750BE @ 3334.7MHz | GeForce 8800GTS 640 @ 648/1674/972 MHz 
| Link 
31|0|5248|Hardbasevol1|
Athlon X2 250 @3824.8Ghz
|Ati 4650@ 700/475 MHz |Link.
.
.
SuperPi32m


Platzierung|Punkte|Ergebnis|Nickname|Prozessor|RAM|Link zu HWBot
1|10|07min 52sec 125ms | onkel-bill | W3570 @ 4497.0 MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 977.6, 7-8-7-19 1T | 
Link

-|-|7min 53sec 579ms | Freakezoit| i7 920 @ 4489 MHz |4096 MB DDR3 @ 898 MHz , 6-6-6-18 1T |
Link

2|9,5|7min 58sec 125ms | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4482.8 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 853.9 MHz 6-7-6-15 1T | 
Link

3|9|
8min 02sec 431ms | DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4488Mhz | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 898Mhz, 7-6-6-18 1T 
|Link 

4|8,5|8min 03sec 187ms | True Monkey | i7-965XE @ 4466 MHz | 6144 MB DDR 3 @ 924 MHz 6-7-6-16 1T 
| Link

5|8|8min 05sec 547ms | 3V!L | Core i7-920 @ 4488 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 897,5 MHz 6-7-6-18 1T | 
Link

6|7,5|8m 6s 813ms | Professor Frink | i7-920 @ 4489 | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 855 MHz, 8-8-9-22-1T | 
link

7|7|8min 08sec 312ms | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4494 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1070 MHz 8-9-8-22 1T | 
Link

8|6,5|8min 11sec 203ms | mochti01 | Intel Xeon X3470 @ 4493,8 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1069,9 MHz 6-9-6-18 1T | 
Link

9|6|8min 28sec 281ms | Lower | i7 860 @ 4494 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 856 Mhz 7-7-7-20 1T | 
Link

10|5,5|8min 29sec 656ms | Robär | Core i5-750 @ 4499 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 900 MHz 7-7-6-18 1T | 
Link

11|5|8min 32sec 109ms
| 
fA!nT   | Core i5 750 @ 4478 MHz
 | 4096 MB DDR3 @  895  MHz 8-8-7-24 1T 
| 
Link 

12|4,5|
8min 34sec 812ms | dontkn0wme | i7 860 @ 4487.8 Mhz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 815 Mhz 8-8-7-20 
|  Link 
13|4|
8min 42sec 281ms | Gamer_95 | Core i7-920 @ 4416.6 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 630.9MHz 8-8-8-20 1T |
Link
14|4|
8min 59sec 824ms| MaN!aC | Core i5-750 @ 4294 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 818 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

15|3|9min 3sec 146ms | Icke&Er |i7 975XE @ 4202 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 764 MHz  8-8-8-24 1T |
 Link
16|2,5|
10min 16sec 94ms | clock-king | Core i5-750 @ 3681 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 876MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

17|2|11min 36sec 719ms | Lippokratis | E5300 @ 4381 MHz | 2096 MB DDR2 @ 456 MHz 4-4-4-8 2T | 
Link
18|1,5|
11min 59sec 266ms | Predtemp | intel q9550 @ 4080 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 800MHz 8-9-9-22 1T | 
Link
19|1|
12min 1sec 578ms  | Infin1ty | Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 4080 MHz | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 576 MHz @5-5-5-15 2T 
|  Link
20|0,5|
12min 36sec 531ms| dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4140.4 MHz | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 575.1 MHz 5 5-5-15 2T | 
Link

21|0|
14min 08sec 161ms |  zeffer | 
Q6600 @  3600 MHz 
|  8192MiB DDR2 
 @ 500 MHz  5-5-5-15
| 
Link

22|0|14min 19sec 329ms
|  OC-Junk |Core 2 Quad Q6600  @ 3712Mhz | 4096 MB DDR2  @ 412.5MHz 
5-5-15-78 2T|
Link

23|0|17min 48sec 898ms | mcflops | Phenom II x4 @ 3940,8MHz | 4096 Mb DDR3  852MHz CL8.0 8-8-21 2T | 
Link

24|0|
18min 1sec 596ms | robbi1204 | Phenom II X3 720 @ 3900 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 800MHz 7-7-7-21 2T 
|  Link

25|0|18min 41sec 393ms | multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3817 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 669, 7-7-7-24 2T | 
Link

 26|0|19min 33sec 252ms |Hardbasevol1|Athlon X2 250 @3780.0 Mhz| 4096 MB DDR2 6-6-6-20-2T@ 450,0 MHz |
Link
27|0|
19min 51sec 593ms | Elzoco | Phenom II X4 940 3937.4 MHz | 6144 MB DDR2 @ 508 MHz  5-5-5-18 2T | 
link
28|0|22min 49sec 203ms | Chicago | Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3240 MHz | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 480 MHz 4-5-5-12 2T 
| Link 
29|0|
26min 6sec281ms
|Legume|  P4 506 @ 4460 MHz | 2048 MB Corsair XMS2 DDR 2 800 @ 891 MHz  | 
Link.
.
.
MaxxMem


Platzierung|Punkte|Ergebnis|Nickname|Prozessor|RAM|Link zu HWBot
-|-|2262.8 | Freakezoit | i7 920 @ 4916 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 1167.2 , 7-9-8-21 1T |
Link

-|-|2058,6 | Matti OC | i7 975 @ 5025 MHz | G.Skill PerfectStorm 6144MB, 8.0 9 8 18 70 1 T|
Link
1|10|
2030.6 | onkel-bill | W3570 @ 4982.7 MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 1107.2 CL8 9-8-20 1T |  
Link

2|9,5|1973.1 | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4719 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 1072 MHz 8-9-8-20 1T| 
Link
3|9|1927.8 | DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4763Mhz | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 1083Mhz, 8-7-7-21 1T 
|Link 

4|8,5|1807,8 | mochti01 | Intel Xeon X3470 @ 4620 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1099,9 MHz 6-9-6-18 1T | 
Link

5|8|1760.0 | Lower | Core i7 860 @ 4639.8 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1104.7 MHz 7-9-7-23 1T | 
Link

-|-|1723.2 | der8auer | Core i7-975XE @ 4576 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1033MHz 7-7-7-18 1T | 
Link

6|7,5|1707.6 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4400 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1100 MHz 8-9-8-26 1T | 
Link

7|7|1678.6 | 3V!L | Core i7-920 @ 4334 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1031.9 MHz 7-8-7-24 1T | 
Link

8|6,5|1651,7 | True Monkey | Core i7-965 XE @ 4466 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 924 MHz 6-6-6-16 1T | 
Link

9|6|1570,6 | Professor Frink | i7-920 @ 4399 | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1000 MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T | 
link

-|-|1447.7 | xTc | Xeon X3460 @ 3800 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1200MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link
10|5,5|1402.2 | Robär | 
Core  i5-750 @ 4399.1 MHz
 | 
4096 MB DDR3 @ 1099.7 MHz 
8-8-7-21  1T
 | Link

11|5|
1240.1 | 
fA!nT  |  Core i5 750 @ 4478 MHz
 | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 895   MHz 8-8-7-20 1T
| Link

12|4,5|
1172 | dontkn0wme | i7 860 @ 4520 Mhz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 821 Mhz  8-8-7-20 
|  Link 

13|4|1053.2 | Gamer_95 | Core i7-920 @ 4416.6 | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 630.9MHz 8-8-8-20 1T | 
Link

15|3|1007.1 | MaN!aC | Core i5-750 @ 4314.9 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 822 MHz 9-9-9-24  1T| 
Link

16|2,5|858.5 | clock-king | Core i5-750 @ 3681 MHz |4096 MB DDR3 @ 876.6 MHz 9-9-9-21 1T | 
Link

17|2|631.2 
| Chicago | Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2930.2MHz | 4096 DDR2 @ 488.4, CL4 5-5-12 2T | Link

18|1,5|602.3| mcflops | Phenom II x4 @ 3941 MHz | 4096 Mb DDR3 852MHz CL8.0 8-8-21 2T | 
Link

19|1|592.2 | dorow |  Intel Q6600 @ 4056.1 MHz | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 608.4 MHz 5 5-5-15 2T| 
Link

19|1|592.2| Predtemp | intel q9550 @ 4080MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 800MHz 7-8-7-20 1T | 
Link

20|0,5|549.1 | Lippokratis | Q9550 @ 3679 MHz | 2096 MB DDR2 @ 575 MHz 5-5-4-8 2T | 
Link

21|0|517.9 |Hardbasevol1 | Athlon X2 250 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 433 MHz 5-5-5-15 2T | 
Link

22|0|507.1 | X Broster | AMD Phenom II X3 720 @ 3931,1 MHz |4096 MB DDR3 827.6  MHZ 9-8-8-24 1T | 
Link

23|0|505.1| multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3857.9 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 734.8MHz CL7.0 6-6-18 1T | 
Link

24|0|
475 | robbi1204 | Phenom II X3 720 BE@ 3952 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 832 MHz 7-7-7-21 2T 
| 
Link

25|0|440.5 | Elzoco | Phenom II 940 @ 3825,1MHz | 2048 MB DDR2 @ 510 Mhz, 5-5-5-15 2T  | 
Link

26|0|431.4 | Icke&Er | AMD X4 955BE @ 3000MHz | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 571MHz bei 5-5-5-18 30 2T |
 Link

27|0|410.5 | Autokiller677 | Pheom II 940 3500MHz | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 416 MHz 5-5-5-18 2T |
Link

28|0|
380.7 | zeffer | 
Q6600 @  3600 MHz 
| 8192MiB DDR2 
@ 500MHz 5-5-5-15 
|  Link

29|0|378,7
| OC-Junk | Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3600 MHz |
4096 MB DDR2  @
 450mhz
 5-5-15-78 2T|
Link.
.
*Finales Ranking:*



Platzierung|Punkte|Nickname
1|29|theLamer
2|29|onkel-bill
3|24,5|3V!L
4|23,5|True Monkey

5|21,5|Lower
6|21,5|mochti01
7|21|DasRegal
8|20|Blechdesigner
9+10|17|Professor Frink
9+10|17|Robär
11|16|dontkn0wme

12|15|fA!nT
_____________|_______|_______
10|13|Gamer_95

12|8|Masterchief79
13|7|MaN!aC
14|6,5|Icke&Er
15|5,5|clock-king
14|5,5|Infin1ty
16|4|dorow
17|3|Predtemp
17|3|Lippokratis
18|2|Chicago
19|1,5|robbi1204
19|1,5|mcflops
20|1|Elzoco
21|0,5|Hardbasevol1
21|0,5|multimolti

21|0,5|zeffer

22|0|Autokiller677
22|0|OC-Junk
22|0|X Broster
22|0|Nighthawk33
22|0|Legume


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb*

Thema ist online  Viel Spaß beim Benchen. Bei Fragen bitte hier posten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...wettbewerb-diskussionsthread.html#post1494337


----------



## clock-king (1. Februar 2010)

So, dann fang ich mal an.

MaxxMem
858.5 | clock-king | Core i5-750 @ 3681 MHz |4096 MB DDR3 876.6 MHZ 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## OC-Junk (1. Februar 2010)

Bin auch mal dabei:

 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
*16341*|  OC-Junk| Intel Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz | Nvidia 9800GTX+ @ 784mhz/1945mhz/1140mhz | HWBOT OC-Junk's 16341 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 9800 GTX+ @ 784/1140MHz

 SuperPi  1.5XS 32m
*14min 46sec 920ms*| OC-Junk |Intel Q6600  @ 3,6Ghz | A-data 4GB  @ 400mhz, 											CL5.0 5-15-78 2T 										 										 | HWBOT OC-Junk's 14min 46sec 920ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 3600MHz

 MaxxMem
*294.5*| OC-Junk | Intel Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz | A-data 4Gb @ 400mhz,CL5.0 5-15-78 2T | HWBOT OC-Junk's 294.5 marks MaxxMem run


----------



## X Broster (1. Februar 2010)

Mein Resultat:

MaxxMem
376.4 | xbroster | AMD Phenom II X3 720 @ 3724.4 MHz |4096 MB DDR3 827.6 MHZ 11-11-11-29 1T | Link


----------



## Chicago (1. Februar 2010)

Will auch mal:

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
12216 | Chicago | Athlon 7750BE @ 3334.7MHz | nVidia 8800GTS 640 @ 648/1674/972 | Link 

 MaxxMem
347.3 | Chicago | Athlon 7750BE @ 3334.8MHz | 4096 DDR2 @  494, CL4 5-5-12 2T | Link

€: 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU falsch eingegeben, korrigiert!


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem
871.8 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 3300 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 900 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## fA!nT (1. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
22190  | fA!nT | Core i5 750 @ 4240 MHz | GeForce GTX 280 @ 720/1566/1296 |  Link 



 SuperPi  1.5XS 32m
8min 56sec 235ms| fA!nT | Core i5 750 @ 4240 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 808 MHz 7-7-6-15 1T |   Link 



 MaxxMem
 1107 | fA!nT | Core i5 750 @ 4240 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 808 MHz 7-7-6-15 1T|  Link 

mal sehn ob noch mehr geht


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2010)

Schöne Scores. Leider fehlt auch bei dir das Ergebnis-Detailfenster beim 3DMark06. Du musst beim Ergebnis auf "Details" klicken. Ansonsten kann ich es nicht gelten lassen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2010)

**Update**

MaxxMem
1177.6 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 3600 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 900 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem
1112.2| Grün-Blau | Core i7-860 @ 3809 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 950 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## Elzoco (2. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem
380.4 | Elzoco |  Phenom II X4 940 @ 4026,2MHz| Corsair/AData 6GB DDR2 488 MHz 5-5-5-15 2T | link

3D Mark muss noch warten, scheiß Grauer Bildschirm Bug.


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2010)

@Blechdesigner: Backup-Krieg? 
Hab mein Setup erstmal so gewählt, dass es deine Punktzahl knapp schlägt 

1194.1 | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 3809 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 802 MHz 6-7-6-18 1T | Link

Greetz


----------



## Elzoco (2. Februar 2010)

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
19min 51sec 593ms | Elzoco | AMD Phenom II X4 940 3937.4MHz | Corsair/AData 6GB 5-5-5-18 2T 508MHz | link


----------



## fA!nT (2. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
22419  | fA!nT | Core i5 750 @ 4283 MHz | GeForce  GTX 280 @ 729/1566/1323 | http://hwbot.org/community/submission/954745_fant_3dmark_2006_22419_marksLink



 SuperPi  1.5XS 32m
8min 54sec 508ms| fA!nT  | Core i5 750 @ 4283 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 816  MHz 7-7-6-15 1T | http://hwbot.org/community/submission/954744_fant_superpi_32m_core_i5_750_8min_54sec_508msLink



 MaxxMem
 1118.7 | fA!nT  | Core i5 750 @ 4283 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 816  MHz 7-7-6-15 1T| Link

**Update* *diesmal mit allen Screens für den Bauer


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2010)

**Update**

MaxxMem
1227 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 3600 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 900 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## der8auer (2. Februar 2010)

Update:

GRÜN-BLAU: Nicht übernommen da das CPU-Z Memory Fenster fehlt. Du hast SPD statt Memory genommen. Des weiteren fehlt das Fenster mit Nickname + Datum.

Problemlos übernommen:
Elzoco
theLamer
fA!nT


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem Update^^
Aber das ist natürlich noch nicht Ende der Fahnenstange.

1240.4 | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 3400 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 800 MHz 6-7-6-18 1T | Link


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06
21421 | Gamer_95 | Core i7-920 @ 4293.4 | 6144 MB DDR3 613.3 MHz 8-8-8-20 1T | HWBOT Gamer_95's 21421 marks 3Dmark 2006 run


----------



## der8auer (2. Februar 2010)

@ GRÜN-BLAU: Solche Ergebnisse in Zukunft gar nicht erst bei HWBot hochladen. Es ist einfach nur verbuggt und ungültig. Habe es daher auch entfernt.

Übernommen:
theLamer
Gamer_95


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

8min 47s | Gamer_95 | Core i7-920 @ 4398.1 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 628.3 MHz 8-8-8-20 1T | http://www.hwbot.org/community/subm...perpi_32m_core_i7_920_8min_47sec_0ms&new=true


----------



## der8auer (2. Februar 2010)

Das ist die falsche SuperPi Version. Du musst 1.5XS verwenden! Ergebnis habe ich entfernt.


----------



## xTc (2. Februar 2010)

So, mein erster Run. Ich mag das neue Board 

1325.3 | xTc | Xeon X3460 @ 3999 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 999 MHz 7-7-7-21 1T | Link


----------



## der8auer (2. Februar 2010)

Schönes Ergebnis 

Leider fehlt beim Screenshot das Paint/Editor Fenster mit Nickname + Datum. Bitte nachtragen.


----------



## xTc (2. Februar 2010)

Kein Ding. Hier mit passendem Screen.  Konnte nochmals etwas zulegen.


1336.4 | xTc | Xeon X3460 @ 3999 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 1000 MHz 7-7-7-21 1T | Link



MFG


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ GRÜN-BLAU: Solche Ergebnisse in Zukunft gar nicht erst bei HWBot hochladen. Es ist einfach nur verbuggt und ungültig. Habe es daher auch entfernt.
> 
> Übernommen:
> theLamer
> Gamer_95


 

jepp alles klar.


----------



## clock-king (2. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
14550 | clock-king | Core i5-750 @ 3681 MHz | 8800 GT @ 675/975 MHz | Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2010)

**Update**

MaxxMem
1408.7 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4500 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 1080 MHz 9-9-9-26 1T | Link

Und den hier auch noch:

 SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
8min 51sec 093ms | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4500 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 900 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## clock-king (2. Februar 2010)

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
10min 16sec 94ms | clock-king | Core i5-750 @ 3681 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 876MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## xTc (2. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn es nicht ganz für Platz 1 reicht. Auf den Board geht der Speicher genial.  Da ist noch Luft nach oben. 

1388.6 | xTc | Xeon X3460 @ 4000 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 1200MHz 8-9-9-25 1T | Link


DDR3-2400 FTW


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

Auf ein neues:
Super Pi:
8min 42sec 281ms | Gamer_95 | Core i7-920 @ 4416.6 | 6144 MB DDR3 630.9MHz 8-8-8-20 1T | Link

MaxxMem:
1053.2 | Gamer_95 | Core i7-920 @ 4416.6 | 6144 MB DDR3 630.9MHz 8-8-8-20 1T | Link


----------



## der8auer (2. Februar 2010)

Übernommen:

clock-king
Blechdesigner
xTc
Gamer_95


----------



## xTc (2. Februar 2010)

Hast du mich irgendwie vergessen?


----------



## der8auer (2. Februar 2010)

Strange :S Habe dich eigentlich mit eingetragen. Jetzt bist aber wirklich drin.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2010)

**Update**
1419.5 | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4252 MHz  | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1012 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

Hm muss nochmal probieren, ob ich was besseres hinbekomme -,-
Werd sonst erstmal SuperPi benchen... da kenn ich immerhin viele Tweaks und da  es mein Bench-OS eh zerschossen (bootet nicht; Fehler in C:/Windows/system32 ? oder sowas) hat, mach ich mir gleich ein auf SuperPi optimiertes 

Da nützen mir volle 4,5 GHz immerhin was, MaxxMem hat mit 4,5 GHz nur 13XX Punkte gehabt. Seltsam... Eventuell kann ich demnächst nochmal nen anderen RAM testen.

Greetz


----------



## Lower (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo

3D Mark 06:
24335 | Lower | Core i7 860 @ 4000Mhz | HD5870 @ 900 | Link

Der Screen ist im Anhang noch einmal! 

EDIT: Ahh verdammt hier hab ich GPU-Z vergessen!

Bitte den Score mit 24335 nehmen den ich verlinkt habe!


----------



## OC-Junk (3. Februar 2010)

*Update*
 3D Mark 06  Single-GPU
*16676*|  OC-Junk|  Intel Q6600 @ 3712Mhz | Nvidia 9800GTX+ @ 800mhz/1140mhz |Link

 SuperPi   1.5XS 32m
*14min 19sec 329ms*|  OC-Junk |Intel Q6600  @ 3712Mhz | 4096 MB  @ 412.5MHz 5-5-15-78 2T|Link


 MaxxMem
*378,7*| OC-Junk | Intel Q6600 @ 3600 MHz |  A-data 4Gb @ 450mhz,CL5.0 5-15-78 2T|Link


----------



## Lower (3. Februar 2010)

Sodale:

MaxxMem:
1253,7 | Lower | Intel Core i7 860 @ 4212,5 MHz | Corsair Dominator GT 4GB @ 1003Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

EDIT:

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m:
9min 23s 373ms | Lower | Intel Core i7 860 @ 4212,5 MHz | Corsair Dominator GT 4GB @ 601Mhz, 8-9-9-22 1T | Link


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Februar 2010)

*Update*

3D Mark 06
23517 | Gamer_95 | Core i7-920 @ 4293.4 | GeForce GTX 285 @ 765/1546/1393 MHz |Linkhttp://www.hwbot.org/community/subm...ark_2006_geforce_gtx_285_23517_marks&new=true


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Februar 2010)

Ich will auch 

 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
 21700 | Infin1ty | Q9550 @4 GHz | Radeon HD 5850 @900/1200 |Linkhttp://hwbot.org/community/submissi...mark_2006_radeon_hd_5850_21700_marks?tab=info


----------



## xTc (3. Februar 2010)

Und Update. 

1447.7 | xTc | Xeon X3460 @ 3800 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1200MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## fA!nT (3. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
22654  | fA!nT | Core i5 750 @ 4299 MHz | GeForce   GTX 280 @ 734/1566/1350 | Link 



 SuperPi  1.5XS 32m
8min 32sec 109ms| fA!nT   | Core i5 750 @ 4478 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3  895  MHz 8-8-7-24 1T | Link 


 MaxxMem
 1240.1 | fA!nT  |  Core i5 750 @ 4478 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 895   MHz 8-8-7-20 1T| Link

**Update* *so wies aussieht reicht meine GTX nicht aus um mit den 5xxx mitzuhalten, also muss ich mir wohl mal ne 5870 besorgen


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2010)

**Update**

MaxxMem
1436.8 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4525 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 1086 MHz 9-9-9-27 1T | Link


----------



## Elzoco (3. Februar 2010)

3DMark 06
20321 | Elzoco | Phenom II 940 4000MHz | HD 5870 @ 900/1250| Link


MaxxMem
391.4 | Elzoco | Pheom II 940 3900MHz | Corsair DDR2 520MHz 5-5-5-15 2T |LinkLink


----------



## Chicago (3. Februar 2010)

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

22min 49sec 203ms | Chicago | Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3240 | 4096 MB DDR2 480 MHz 4-5-5-12 2T | Link


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal  

1614.6 | der8auer | Core i7-975XE @ 4012 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1040MHz 7-7-7-18 1T | Link

Ich trage mich zwar in die Liste mit ein. Nehme aber nicht an Punktevergabe/Ranking teil. Braucht also keine Angst haben 

*
RANKINGUPDATE:*

Übernommen:
theLamer
Lower
OC-Junk
Gamer_95
Infin1ty
xTc
fA!nT
Blechdesigner
Elzoco
Chicago

*Bitte achtet in Zukunft auf die korrekte Einhaltung der Links! 
Angaben in MHz. nicht ghz oder mhz
Den link korrekt angeben mit  [ulr=hwbotlink zum ergebnis]Link[/url] 
Beim Arbeitsspeicher nur Menge, Typ, Takt und Timings angeben. Hersteller ist uninteressant.*


----------



## Lower (3. Februar 2010)

Hast du mich beim 3D Mark vergessen?  Schau mal auf Seite 4 ich habe versehentlich beim 3DMark mit 25000 Punkten GPU-Z vergessen, bitte werte mal den mit 24335!

Der MaxxMem Score ist mal heavy 


EDIT: Danke !


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2010)

Update:

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m:

9min 5sec 814ms | Lower | Core i7 860@ 4214MHz | 4GB DDR3-800 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


EDIT:
sry für Doppelpost habe es übersehen!


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Februar 2010)

Maxxmem
386.8 | Autokiller677 | Pheom II 940 3375MHz | Corsair DDR2 416 MHz 5-5-5-18 2T |Link

Ist zwar nix besonderes, und auf dem Alltags OS gebencht, nicht mal 1066Mhz aktiviert, aber trotzdem nicht letzter
Ich wollt den Benchmark einfach mal ausprobieren, ist nice. Aber ohne DDR3 reißt man da nicht viel.


----------



## Predtemp (4. Februar 2010)

3dmark06
16916 | Predtemp | PhenomII955 @ 3624 MHz | 9800GTX+ @ 830/1237/2064 | Linkhttp://hwbot.org/community/submissi...rk_2006_geforce_9800_gtx_16916_marks?tab=info


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Februar 2010)

*Update*
Grad noch mal ein bisschen nachgelegt, jetzt hab ich auch ein Backup^^

410.5 | Autokiller677 | Pheom II 940 3500MHz | Corsair DDR2 416 MHz 5-5-5-18 2T |Link


----------



## dorow (4. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
21643 | dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4113.3 MHz | GeForce GTX 285 @ 775/1431 | Link



SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
12min 36sec 531ms| dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4140.4 MHz | 4096 MB DDR2 575.1 MHz 5 5-5-15 2T | Link



MaxxMem
592.2 | dorow |  Intel Q6600 @ 4056.1 MHz | 4096 MB DDR2 608.4 MHz 5 5-5-15 2T| Link


----------



## der8auer (4. Februar 2010)

*Update:
*
Übernommen:

Autokiller
Predtemp
Autokiller677
dorow


----------



## Chicago (5. Februar 2010)

Update:

MaxxMem
525.9 | Chicago | Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 3100.3 MHz | 4096 MB DDR2 387.5MHz 4-5-5-15 2T| Link


----------



## Predtemp (5. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem

592,2 | Predtemp | intel q9550 @ 4080MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 800MHz 7-8-7-20 1T | Link


SuperPi 32m

11m 59sec 266ms | Predtemp | intel q9550 @ 4080MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 800MHz 8-9-9-22 1T | Link

P.S.: wie machst denn dass mit dem Link?


----------



## onkel-bill (5. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem

1462.8 | onkel-bill | W3520 @ 4085MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 973, 7-8-7-19 1T | Link
Edit:

sorry, das mit dem LINK krieg ich mal wieder nich hin...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
21451 | Bigdaddy203 | Intel Q9550 @ 4105.9 MHz | GeForce GTX 285 @ 675/1350 | LINK


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Februar 2010)

*Update*

 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
 22900 | Infin1ty | Core 2 Quad Q9550 @4080 MHz | Radeon HD 5850 @1000/1250 |  HWBOT Infin1ty's 22900 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1000/1251MHz


----------



## der8auer (5. Februar 2010)

*Update:*

Übernommen:
Chicago
Predtemp
onkel-bill

Nicht übernommen:
Bigdaddy203 (Detailsfenster des Ergebnis fehlt)
Infin1ty (Fenster mit nickname + Datum fehlt)


Okay  so schwer kann das mit dem Link doch nicht sein.... 

Beispiel:
[url=http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/956109_onkel_bill_maxxmem_ddr3_1462.8_marks]Link[/url] 

Ihr müsst also nur den Link zu hwbot (in dem fall zu onkel bill) verändern!


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Februar 2010)

Mist, das habe ich vergessen...

Und nochmal benchen


----------



## der8auer (5. Februar 2010)

Und tut mir den Gefallen und fügt den Link richtig ein....


----------



## onkel-bill (5. Februar 2010)

Danke Roman...
Ich hatte es total falsch verstanden.

Ich hab das in den eckigen Klammern 1:1 übernommen, und da wo LINK stand, hab ich halt den Link eingefügt...

Sorry nochmal!


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Februar 2010)

Jetzt aber 

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
 23238 | Infin1ty | Core 2 Quad Q9550 @4080 MHz | Radeon HD 5850 @1000/1250 | Link


----------



## onkel-bill (5. Februar 2010)

na mal schauen:

Super-pi 32m:

8min 7sec 563ms | onkel-bill | W3520 @ 4482.7MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 853, 7-7-7-19 1T | Link


----------



## der8auer (6. Februar 2010)

Hehe so passt das.

*Update:*

Übernommen:
onkel-bill
Infin1ty


----------



## theLamer (6. Februar 2010)

*SuperPi 32M*: 8min 02sec 765ms | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4482 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 853 MHz 6-7-6-16 1T | Link
 
Schade, dass er immer xxx,5 MHz BCLK setzt... 4504,5 MHz wäre der nächste Schritt...


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2010)

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
12min 01sec 578ms  | Infin1ty | Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 4080 MHz | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 576 MHz @5-5-5-15 2T |  Link

Mehr FSB bekomme ich momentan nicht aus meinem Board gequetscht, die NB Spannung ist schon kurz vorm rosanen Bereich  Vielleicht später mehr.


----------



## der8auer (6. Februar 2010)

*wegrenn* 

1723.2 | der8auer | Core i7-975XE @ 4576 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1033MHz 7-7-7-18 1T | Link


----------



## Silverstone (6. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU

Bsp:21454 | Silverstone | Core i5-750 @ 4209 MHz | GTX260 216sp @ 725/1250/1450| Link

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m


08min 38sec 467ms | Silverstone | Core i5-750 @ 4369 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1092 MHz 9-9-9-27 1T |  Link 

MaxxMem

1363,7 | Silverstone | Core i5-750 @ 4245 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1117 MHz 9-9-9-27 1T | Link


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

*Update:
*
Übernommen:

theLamer
der8auer
Silverstone
Infin1ty

Ich habe das erste Punkteranking mal durchgeführt... Ich hoffe es tut sich noch was. Sonst muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Musste rausgenommen werden, da maxxmem iwie herumgesponnen hat,
viel zu hoher score


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2010)

So da sieht man mal wieder wie Intel optimiert die Benches sind, aber ich bin trotzdem dabei! 

18393 | Icke&Er | AMD X4 955BE @ 3750MHz | GTX 260 666/1150 MHz | Link

9min 03s 146ms | Icke&Er |i7 975XE @ 4202MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 764 MHz  8-8-8-24 1T | Link

PS: ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig gemacht!


MFG


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2010)

8min 06sec 234ms | True Monkey | i7-965XE @ 4466 MHz | 6144 MB DDR 3 @ 924 MHz 7-8-7-20 1T | Link

Ach man ...sry ich blick das nicht mit dem link


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2010)

*Update:
*
Übernommen:

Icke&Er
True Monkey


----------



## onkel-bill (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nen sehr guten 3DM06 hingekriegt:

23312 | onkel-bill | W3520 @ 4294 MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 818, 6-7-6-15 1T | Link


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2010)

Schade, dass das Details-Fenster des Ergebnisses fehlt


----------



## Matti OC (8. Februar 2010)

HI, anbei mein 2006  

http://www.hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=326334&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg

sorry CPU takt war zuhoch, war doch nur 4300,99 MHz ? oder !?
lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ja CPU Takt maximal 4300,99MHz. 

Bitte auch nach diesem Schema posten:


Punktzahl | Nickname | Prozessor @ Takt | Grafikkarte @ Takt |  [url=Link zum Ergebnis]Link[/url] 
Bsp:
19706 | der8auer | Core i5-670 @ 4292 MHz | GTX280 @ 710/1200 MHz | Link


@ Matti: Habe deinen Beitrag in den Diskussionsthread verschoben.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU

23517 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4004 MHz | GTX275 @ 778/1353 MHz | Link


----------



## True Monkey (9. Februar 2010)

Dann schmeiß ich auch mal ein Ergebniss in die Runde 

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU

25442 | True Monkey | Core i7-965XE @ 4050 MHz | HD5870 @ 865/1300 MHz | Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Februar 2010)

**Update**

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

8min 27sec 078ms | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4400 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1056 MHz 9-9-9-26 1T | Link

MaxxMem

1470.8 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4575 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 1098 MHz 9-9-9-26 1T | Link


----------



## DasRegal (10. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem
1596.5l | DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4355Mhz | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 1037Mhz, 9-8-9-21 1T | Link 

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
8min 15sec 644ms | DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4481Mhz | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 640Mhz, 6-5-5-15 1T | Link 

Shit...jetzt ist mir meine 9800GTX+ flöten gegangen. =< 1,5V war doch zu viel. 3D Mark muss waren bis ein Ersatz da ist D:


----------



## Elzoco (11. Februar 2010)

3d Mark
20155 | Elzoco | Phenom 2 940 @ 3630 MHz | HD 5870 @ 1000/1250 | Link

Endlich sind die Greyscreens weg, jetzt wird gebencht.

€: Hier lief was falsch, nicht übernehmen.


----------



## der8auer (11. Februar 2010)

*Update:*

Übernommen:
True Monkey
Blechdesigner
Das Regal

Nicht übernommen:
Elzoco (Details fehlen)


----------



## onkel-bill (12. Februar 2010)

*Update*

MaxxMEM:

1503.2 | onkel-bill | W3520 @ 4210 MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 1002.5, 8-8-8-22 1T | Link 


Super Pi 32m:

08min 02sec 328ms | onkel-bill | W3520 @ 4482.7MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 854, 7-7-7-21 1T | Link 


ohne RAM-Drive 

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## mochti01 (12. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 

26295 | mochti01 | Intel Xeon X3470 @ 4296,5 MHz | HD 5870 @ 1000/1300 MHz | Link

Hoffe das passt so alles


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Februar 2010)

Schade das ich nicht dran teilnehmen kann aber hier mal was feines für die maxxmem liste, natürlich außer konkurenz. (Sollte Deutscher Rekord sein vorallem im Dual Channel, global 5ter @ HWbot    ) :


1977.8 | Freakezoit | i7 920 @ 4713 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 1122.2 , 7-8-7-20 1T | Link


----------



## Eiche (12. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
 12227 | zeffer | Q6600 @ 3204 | GF9600GT @ 698/932mHz |  Link 

 SuperPi  1.5XS 32m
 15min 39sec 421ms | zeffer | Q6600 @ 3204 |8192MiB DDR2 4x F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ @ 474,7 , 5-5-5-15 | Link

UPDATE:

 MaxxMem
  337.3 | zeffer | Q6600 @ 3204| 8192MiB DDR2 4x F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ @  474,7 , 5-5-5-15| Link


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem
2058,6 | Matti OC | i7 975 @ 5025 | G.Skill PerfectStorm 6144MB, 8.0 9 8 18 70 1 T|Link


----------



## Silverstone (13. Februar 2010)

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
8m35.830sec | Silverstone | i5 @ 4409 | 4GB @ 1102, 9-9-9-27 | Link


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem Update
1613.0 | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4471 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1017 MHz 8-9-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Februar 2010)

@der8auer
halt mal die Rangliste aktuell, die ist scho 5 Tage alt !!


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2010)

1. Kann man das netter sagen!
2. Werde ich das nur alle 7 Tage machen d.h. morgen wieder


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Februar 2010)

oh sorry, hab erst jetzt gemerkt das dass nen bisschen forsch Klang !!
War absolut nicht so gemeint ! Ich kann mir denken was es für ein Aufwand ist soeinen Thread aktuell zu halten und zu betreuen. Es ist nur frustrierend, wenn man den Wettbewerb schlecht verfolgen kann, weil die Rangliste falsch ist !^^ Das mit den 7 tagen muss ich wohl überlesen haben. Sorry nochmal !


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2010)

Hehe alles klar. Kein Problem 
Die Benchmark-Ranglisten aktuell zu halten geht ja noch täglich. Die Punkte immer zusammenzurechnen ist aber recht aufwändig.


----------



## Chicago (13. Februar 2010)

Update:

 MaxxMem
631.2 | Chicago | Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2930.2MHz | 4096 DDR2 @ 488.4, CL4 5-5-12 2T | Link


----------



## dontkn0wme (13. Februar 2010)

Update:

 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
 26224| dontkn0wme | i7 860 @ 4268.4 Mhz | ATi Radeon HD5870 @ 975/1275 |  Link


----------



## dontkn0wme (14. Februar 2010)

Update:

 SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
8min 40sec 859ms| dontkn0wme | i7 860 @ 4487.6 Mhz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 816 Mhz, 9-9-9-24 2T |  Link

 MaxxMem
 1133.0| dontkn0wme | i7 860 @ 4509 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 819.9, 8-8-8-20 2T |  Link


----------



## der8auer (15. Februar 2010)

*Update:*

Übernommen:
onkel-bill
mochti01
Freakezoit
Matti OC
Silverstone
zeffer
theLamer
Chicago
dontkn0wme

Punkteupdate ebenfalls durchgeführt. Probeweise mit 0,5er Schritten bis Platz 20.

Solltet ihr Fehler finden - lasst es mich bitte wissen.


----------



## Lower (16. Februar 2010)

der8auer. Ich finde das sehr gut! Du bemühst dich wirklich das so fair wie möglich zu machen!

Sehr großes Lob von mir 

Soweit sehe ich keine Fehler!


----------



## Eiche (16. Februar 2010)

*UPDATE:*

3D Mark 06  Single-GPU
 13085 | zeffer | Q6600 @ 3600 | GF9600GT @ 737/994mHz | Link

 SuperPi   1.5XS 32m
 14min 08sec 161ms |  zeffer | Q6600 @  3600 mHz |  8192MiB DDR2 4x  F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ @ 500 ,  5-5-5-15| Link

MaxxMem
  380.7 | zeffer | Q6600 @  3600 mHz | 8192MiB DDR2 4x  F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ @ 500 , 5-5-5-15 |  Link


----------



## Freakezoit (17. Februar 2010)

So damit es nicht langweilig wird Roman , hier mal als bsp. Der aktuelle WR. 
Dies soll euch als anreiz dienen : 

Maxxmem:

2262.8 | Freakezoit | i7 920 @ 4916 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 1167.2 , 7-9-8-21 1T |Link

Also wär denkt nachmachen kann er dass dem sei gesagt : 
Spannungen von 1.90V + oder sogar 2.0X V , diese sollte man nur in solche regionen treiben wenn man weiß was man da macht & wofür. Ohne Ausreichende Kühlung überleben das die Rams Nicht lange geschweige den der IMC.


----------



## onkel-bill (17. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single GPU:

26689 | onkel-bill | W3520 @ 4294 MHz | HD 5870 @ 980/1350 MHz | Link


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Maxxmem-Ergebniss *hust*

431.4 | Icke&Er | AMD X4 955BE @ 3000MHz | 4096 DDR2 @ 571MHz bei 5-5-5-18 30 2T | Link

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Februar 2010)

hier meine ersten Scores ohne größere Anstregung/OC, es kann sein, dass auf dem CPU-Z screen eine andere Taktzahl steht, das liegt daran dass ich Speedstep aktiviert hab. Ich hab jetzt die Taktraten die beim Benchen angelegt waren reingeschrieben. Wenn ichs anders machen soll, bitte ansagen.

*Maxxmem*
502 | Professor Frink | Intel Core i7-920 @2800 MHz | 6144 DDR3 @ 534,5 MHz bei 7-7-7-20 1T | link

*3dmark06*
17389 | Professor Frink| Intel Core I7-920 @ 2800 MHz | GTX 275 @ 702/1260 MHz | link

*SuperPi*
13min 15sec 149ms | Professor Frink| Intel Core I7-920 @ 2800 MHz  |6144 MB DDR3 @ 534,5 MHz bei 7-7-7-20 1T | link


----------



## robbi1204 (18. Februar 2010)

*3dmark06*
  20974 | robbi1204 | Phenon II X3 720BE @ 3900 MHz | HD 5870 @ 1000/1300 MHz |  Link


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Februar 2010)

3DMark06

27096 | Freakezoit | i7 920 @ 4283.3 MHz | HD 5870 @ 1100/1330 MHz | Link

So 32m Fehlt noch aber nach vorab tests gehn da locker 7min 55s. Und auch weniger


----------



## 3V!L (18. Februar 2010)

Hab auch mal kurz nen run gemacht:

3DMark06

26343 | 3V!L | i7 920 @ 4200 MHz | HD 5850 @ 1000/1300 MHz |Link


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Februar 2010)

SuperPi

7min 53sec 579ms | Freakezoit| i7 920 @ 4489 MHz |4096 MB DDR3 @ 898 MHz , 6-6-6-18 1T |Link


----------



## Hollywood (19. Februar 2010)

*Ausser Konkurrenz
*
3DMark06

27006 | Hollywood | W3570 @ 4178 | ATI 5870 @ 1025/1300 |  Link


----------



## der8auer (19. Februar 2010)

*Update:*

Übernommen:
zeffer
Freakezoit
onkel-bill
Icke&Er
Professor Frink
robbi1204
3V!L

nicht übernommen:
Hollywood (kein CPU-Z Memory, keine Details, kein Editor Fenster)


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Februar 2010)

ah cool dass du mich übernommen hast, hatte nen bisschen angst wegen den abweichenden Werten !
Tja Leute, morgn wird die Wakü montiert, dann beginnt der ehrenkampf gegen den 860 vom Blechdesigner !
Coolen Wettbewerb den du hier aufgestellst hast Roman !


----------



## mochti01 (20. Februar 2010)

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

8min 11sec 203ms | mochti01 | Intel Xeon X3470 @ 4493,8 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1069,9 MHz 6-9-6-18 1T | Link

MaxxMem

1807,8 | mochti01 | Intel Xeon X3470 @ 4620 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1099,9 MHz 6-9-6-18 1T | Link

Ich habe meine neuen Ergebnisse hier reineditiert. Hoffe das ist so ok, da es ja noch kein Update seit meinem Post gab.


----------



## Elzoco (20. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem
440.5 | Elzoco | Phenom II 940 @ 3825,1MHz | 2048 MB DDR2 @ 510 Mhz, 5-5-5-15 2T  | Link


----------



## Hollywood (21. Februar 2010)

*Ausser Konkurrenz*

3DMark06

27469 | Hollywood | W3570 @ 4282 | 5870 @ 1073/1380 |  Link


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2010)

MaxxMemm

1622,6 | True Monkey | Core i7-965 XE @ 4466 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 924 MHz 6-6-6-16 1T | Link


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Februar 2010)

so, jetzt wird dezent angezogen
*UPDATE*


MaxxMem
621l | Professor Frink | i7-920 @ 2519MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 719, 9-9-9-24-2T | link


----------



## TheGhostdog (22. Februar 2010)

Maxxmem:
517.9 |Hardbasevol1 | Athlon X2 250 | 4096 MB DDR2 @ 433 MHz 5-5-5-15 2T | Link

3D Mark 06

5248|Hardbasevol1|Athlon X2 250 @3824.8Ghz|Ati 4650@ 700/475 MHz |Link


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2010)

*UPDATE*
Superpi

11min 26sec 963ms | Professor Frink | Intel Core i7-920 @ 3240 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 719,7 MHz 9-9-9-24-2T|Link

3dMark06
19037|Professor Frink| Intel Core i7-920 @ 3240 MHz| Nvidia GTX 275 756/1260 MHz|link


----------



## mochti01 (22. Februar 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU

26647 | mochti01 | Intel Xeon X3470 @ 4293,1 MHz | HD 5870 @ 1100/1300 MHz | Link


----------



## TheGhostdog (22. Februar 2010)

*Update*

Superpi

 19min 33sec 252ms |Hardbasevol1|Athlon X2 250 @3780.0 Mhz| 4096 MB DDR2 6-6-6-20-2T@ 450,0 MHz |Link


----------



## 3V!L (22. Februar 2010)

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

8min 18sec 188ms | 3V!L | Core i7-920 @ 4481 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 853 MHz 9-9-9-27 1T | Link

MaxxMem

1171.8 | 3V!L | Core i7-920 @ 4430 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 886 MHz 9-9-9-27 1T | Link

*UPDATE*

3DMark06

27536 | 3V!L | Core i7-920 @ 4290 MHz | HD 5850 @ 1050/1300 MHz |Link


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2010)

*Update:*

Übernommen:
3V!L
Hardbasevol1
True Monkey
Hollywood
mochti01
Elzoco
Professor Frink (MaxxMem, SuperPi)

Nicht übernommen:

Professor Frink (3DMark06 Einstellungen durchs Ergebnis verdeckt)


Hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen. Anonsten bitte melden


----------



## 3V!L (23. Februar 2010)

Hi,

kannst du bitte noch das Ranking aktuallisieren? 

Danke


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

> Ich versuche täglich die 3 Listen für die Benchmarks zu updaten. Die Rangliste mit den Punkten update ich nur alle 7 Tage.



Hier 3V!L

Sorry für Off-Topic kann ein Mod das Löschen?.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Februar 2010)

@der8auer
du machst mir spass^^, ich konnte beide Fenster net verschieben !


----------



## octacore (23. Februar 2010)

Puh soviel Tipperei ...

3D Mark06
27902 |octacore | Intel Xeon W3520 @ 4294.6 MHz | HD 5870 @ 1100/1266 MHz | link

MaxxMem
1861.4 | octacore | Intel Xeon W3520 @ 4228.5 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1006.5 MHz 7-7-7-18 1T | Link

SuperPI 32M
7min 59sec 625ms | octacore | Intel Xeon W3520 @ 4494.5 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 898.6 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Februar 2010)

Holy shit !!
Ganz schön beeindruckend für nen Schrabenverwechsler^^.
Geht da nochmehr oder haste jetzt schon alles rausgeholt ?


----------



## octacore (23. Februar 2010)

Mit Safesettings(Spannungen) Maximum innerhalb der Vorgaben(Takt) was Wasserkühlung angeht.


----------



## Hollywood (23. Februar 2010)

*AUSSER KONKURRENZ!

UPDATE:
* 
28013 | Hollywood | W3570 @ 4282 | 5870 @ 1102/1398 |  Link


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Langsam werd ich neidisch xD


----------



## dorow (24. Februar 2010)

**Update**

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
21805 | dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4140.5 MHz | GeForce GTX 285 @ 789/1485 | Link


----------



## dontkn0wme (24. Februar 2010)

darf man ein update seiner scores machen? falls ja hier ist 3DMark 06:


 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
 26801| dontkn0wme| i7 860 @ 4290.2 MHz | HD5870 @ 1025/1300 |  Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Februar 2010)

**Update**

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU

24383 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4284 MHz | GTX275 @ 780/1353 MHz | Link 

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

8min 16sec 250ms | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4500 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1080 MHz 9-9-9-26 1T | Link

MaxxMem

1626.9 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4515 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1075 MHz 9-9-9-26 1T | Link


----------



## dontkn0wme (25. Februar 2010)

update

 SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
08m 34.812s | dontkn0wme | i7 860 @ 4487.8 Mhz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 815 Mhz 8-8-7-20 |  Link 
 MaxxMem
 1172 | dontkn0wme | i7 860 @ 4520 Mhz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 821 Mhz  8-8-7-20 |  Link


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2010)

So, ich poste gleich meine besten... also: Keine Backups mehr vorhanden 
*
3DMark 2006:*
28253 | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4294.2 MHz | HD5870 @ 1100/1301 MHz | Link
*
SuperPi 32M:*
7min 58sec 125ms | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4482.8 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 853.9 MHz 6-7-6-15 1T | Link


----------



## onkel-bill (27. Februar 2010)

*Update

MaxxMEM:*

1723.4 | onkel-bill | W3520 @ 4367 MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 992, 7-8-7-22 1T | Link 

*3DMark 06*

27519 | onkel-bill | W3520 @ 4294 MHz | HD 5870 @ 990/1360 MHz | Link


----------



## Legume (27. Februar 2010)

SuperPI 32M:

*26min 51sec 141ms*|Legume| P4 506 @ 4320 MHz | 4096 Geil BlackDragon DDR2 800MHz @ 864 MHz  | Link


----------



## DasRegal (28. Februar 2010)

*UPDATE*

*3D Mark 06 Single-GPU*
22667| DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4294Mhz | GTX 260 @ 778/1556/1300 | Link 

*MaxxMem*
1827 | DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4481Mhz | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 1067Mhz, 8-7-7-21 1T | Link


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Februar 2010)

so Freunde der Sonne, mit D0 I7 sieht die Welt doch gleich ganz anders aus !

*UPDATE*
3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
21783| Professor Frink | Core i7 920 @ 3999Mhz | GTX 275 @ 756/1260 | link

 SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
9m 7s 076ms | Professor Frink | i7-920 @ 4094 | 6144MB DDR3 @ 819 MHz 9-9-9-20-1T| link

Maxxmem
 956.8| Professor Frink |  i7-920 @ 3999 | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 800 MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T | link


----------



## multimolti (28. Februar 2010)

Maxxmem
390.5| multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3214 | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 669 MHz, 7-7-7-24-1T | Link

Auf HwBot ist der Prozessor irgendwie abgeschmatzt, keine Ahnung was da los war. Jetzt steht auf jeden Fall Turion drin, das ist falsch, ist ein Phenom (siehe Screenshot), zählt das trotzdem? Sonst muss ich noch mal eins hochladen...

EDIT: habs gefixt!


----------



## speddy411 (28. Februar 2010)

Du kannst auch auf Edit drücken und den Prozessor nochmal eintragen...

Siehe Anhang !


----------



## multimolti (28. Februar 2010)

Wow danke, hat funktioniert!


----------



## speddy411 (28. Februar 2010)

Kein Ding


----------



## robbi1204 (28. Februar 2010)

MaxxMem
475 | robbi1204 | Phenom II X3 720 BE@ 3952 | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 832 MHz 7-7-7-21 2T | Link

 SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
18min 1sec 596ms | robbi1204 | Phenom II X3 720 @ 3900 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 800MHz 7-7-7-21 2T |  Link


----------



## onkel-bill (28. Februar 2010)

*Update

Super Pi 32m*

7min 55sec 985ms | onkel-bill | W3520 @ 4483 MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 854, 5-7-5-17 1T | Link

@ Roman:
Ich hätte auch editieren können, aber ich weiß nicht, wann Du aktualisierst, und dann wäre es evntl untergegangen. 
Den alten werd ich ergo löschen, damit Du weniger Arbeit hast!

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Nighthawk33 (28. Februar 2010)

So, einfach mal komplett ohne overclock gebenched... 

 3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
 15537| Nighthawk33| Intel Q9400 @ 3200MHz | Nvidia GTX275 @ 670MHz/1175MHz | Link


----------



## multimolti (28. Februar 2010)

Hier kommt SuperPI... aber HwBot hat mich schon wieder verarscht! Hab alles korrekt eingegeben, der zeigt aber erst mal an, dass ich nur 6 Minuten gebraucht hätte und gibt mir daher den ersten Platz. Also editiere ich das, sage ihm noch mal die richtige Zeit, diesmal übernimmt ers, aber dafür steht jetzt auf meinem Profil, dass das nicht mein bestes Ergebnis ist und daher nicht gerankt wird! GRRRRRRR

Super Pi 32m:
18min 41sec 393ms | multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3817 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 669, 7-7-7-24 2T | Link


----------



## multimolti (28. Februar 2010)

*UPDATE:*

*MaxxMem*
406 | multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3897.6 | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 721.7 MHz 7-7-7-24 2T | Link


----------



## der8auer (1. März 2010)

*Rankingupdate!*

Übernommen:

octacore
Hollywood
dorow
dontkn0wme
Blechdesigner
theLamer
onkel-bill
Legume
dasRegal
Professor Frink
multimolti
robbi1204
Nighthawk33


----------



## Legume (1. März 2010)

!!!UPDATE!!!

SuperPI 32M:

*26min 6sec 281ms*|Legume|  P4 506 @ 4460 MHz | 2048 MB Corsair XMS2 DDR 2 800 @ 891 MHz  | Link


----------



## Robär (1. März 2010)

*3DMark Single-GPU:*

25840 | Robär | Core i5-750 @ 4299 MHz | HD 5850 @ 1000/1250 MHz | Link

Edit:

*MaxxMem:*

1402.2 | Robär | Core  i5-750 @ 4399.1 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1099.7 MHz 8-8-7-21  1T | Link


----------



## octacore (1. März 2010)

*Update*

MaxxMem
2046.7 | octacore | Intel Xeon W3520 @ 4615.8 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1098.9 MHz 7-8-8-24 1T | link



_PI Run lief am falschen Multi, einmal haut er die 2. Turbostufe raus und dann wos keiner braucht.
SuperPI 32M
7min 35sec 609ms | octacore | Intel Xeon W3520 @ 4500.3 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 856.5 MHz 6-7-7-21 1T | link
korregiert!
_


----------



## multimolti (1. März 2010)

Wie kriegt ihr alle so kranke Scores hin?? Ich würde mich über 500 bei MaxxMem schon freuen, aber bei 410 scheint bei mir das Limit zu sein (über 3.88GHz will der Phenom nicht). Muss dazu sagen, dass ich gestern auch das erste Mal in meinem Leben mal nen PC übertaktet habe 

Hier mal 3D-Mark, da bin ich schon ziemlich stolz drauf  (auch wenn es lächerlich ist im Vergleich zu dem, was ihr da abliefert)

*3DMark Single-GPU:*
17907 | multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3684.4 MHz | GTX 260 @ 715/1200 MHz | Link


----------



## Lippokratis (1. März 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU

15352 | Lippokratis | E5300 @ 4294 MHz | 8800GT 512MB @ 729/1037 | Link

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

11min 36sec 719ms | Lippokratis | E5300 @ 4381 MHz | 2096 MB DDR2 @ 456 MHz 4-4-4-8 2T | Link


MaxxMem

420.4 | Lippokratis | E5300 @ 3800 MHz | 2096 MB DDR2 @ 475 MHz 4-4-4-8 2T | Link

keine schönes Ergebnisse aber naja


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2010)

*Update (leider!)

Hiermit schließe ich octacore aus dem PCGH HWBot Team und dem Wettbewerb aus!*

Diskussionen hierzu möchte ich im öffentlichen Bereich nicht sehen. Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch gerne per PN an mich wenden.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2010)

soo Leute, jetzt ist der Frinkiac warmgelaufen !
*UPDATE*
MaxxMem

1259.2 | Professor Frink | Core i7 @ 4295 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 859 MHz 9-9-9-24-1T4-4-4-8 2T | link


----------



## multimolti (2. März 2010)

*UPDATE* (also bitte die alten verwerfen):

MaxxMem
414.4 | multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3859 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 735 MHz 7-7-7-20-1T | Link

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
18248 | multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3719 MHz | GTX 260/216 @ 725/1225 | Link

Habe die 18.000 Punkte bei 3DMark geknackt, juhu! Aber der MaxxMem Score regt mich immer noch auf


----------



## Lower (2. März 2010)

Update:

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

8 min 34 sec 645ms | Lower | i7 860 @ 4492,5 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 641,8 Mhz 6-6-6-19 1T | Link


 MaxxMem

  1347.4 | Lower | i7 860 @ 4526,5 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 862,2 MHz 6-7-7-21 1T | Link

 http://hwbot.org/community/submission/968552_lower_maxxmem_ddr3_1283.9_marks?new=true


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2010)

Also Update geht, ja? 

Dann erstmal hier ein vorläufiges Ergebnis von mir in 3D Mark 06:

27214 | Masterchief79 | Core i7 920 @ 4298 MHz | HD5850 @ 1000/1230 MHz | Link

Hoffe stimmt so. Ich denke von der Graka her geht aber noch was.

Am Wochenende werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nochmal meinen Ram ausbauen und auf 2GB verringern, damit ich nen höheren BCLK erreichen kann und bessere Timings... 4500MHz sind mit 12GB nicht drin... Dann kommt SuperPi an die Reihe ^^

Grüße Masterchief79


----------



## Lippokratis (3. März 2010)

*Update:*

MaxxMem

549.1 | Lippokratis | Q9550 @ 3679 MHz | 2096 MB DDR2 @ 575 MHz 5-5-4-8 2T | Link


----------



## multimolti (3. März 2010)

Wann gibt's mal wieder ein Stats-Update? Ich werde zwar weiterhin überall unter der 0.5-Punktegrenze liegen, aber ich will wenigstens vertreten sein! 

Danke!


----------



## Lower (3. März 2010)

Update:

26345 | Lower | Core i7 860 @ 4295.2 MHz | HD5870 @ 1021/1280 MHz | Link


wow das bringt 5 Punkte nicht schlecht!


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2010)

*Update:*

Übernommen:
Lower
multimolti
Lippokratis
Legume
Robär
Professor Frink
Masterchief79


@ multimolt: Punkte-Ranking Update gibts erst wieder am Sonntag.


----------



## multimolti (4. März 2010)

Hi Leute...

Ich sitze zwar grad mit dem iPod in Riga, aber die Frage kann ich mir nicht verkneifen: Kann es sein, dass MaxxMem für DDR2 und 3 unterschiedliche Maßstäbe ansetzt? Oder wie ist es sonst zu erklären, dass z.B. Icke&Er mit DDR2 und weniger CPU- bzw. RAM-Takt mehr Punkte als ich hat??


----------



## Robär (4. März 2010)

*SuperPi 32M:*

8min 29sec 656ms | Robär | Core i5-750 @ 4499 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 900 MHz 7-7-6-18 1T | Link

*Update MaxxMem:*

1448.7 | Robär | Core i5-750 @ 4499 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1124 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## mcflops (4. März 2010)

ok ich auch mal :

*MaxxMem*
*572.2 *| mcflops | Phenom II x4 @ 3727,7MHz | 4096 Mb DDR3  852MHz CL8.0 8-8-21 2T | Link

*SuperPi 32M*
*17min 48sec 898ms* | mcflops | Phenom II x4 @ 3940,8MHz | 4096 Mb DDR3  852MHz CL8.0 8-8-21 2T | Link

*3Dmark06 *
*17496 marks* | mcflops | Phenom II x4 @ 3940,8MHz | GTS 250 @825/1255 | link

wobei ich finde ,dass dieser Wettbewerb ziemlich unfair für Amd besitzer ist , da diese , ohne eine stickstoffkühlung und dementsprechender übertaktung keine chance bei SuperPi haben !


----------



## Professor Frink (4. März 2010)

tja, hm wo soll man die Grenze ziehen, in diesem Fred wurde sich ein paar seiten vorher glaub ich schon darüber ausgelassen, und das wird hoffentlich net der einzige wttb dieser art bleiben, insofern: kopf hoch !


----------



## fA!nT (4. März 2010)

24834 | fA!nT | Core i5 750 @ 4283.99 MHz | HD5850 @ 901/1200 MHz | Link


----------



## 3V!L (5. März 2010)

*UPDATE*

MaxxMem

1678.6 | 3V!L | Core i7-920 @ 4334 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1031.9 MHz 7-8-7-24 1T | Link


----------



## DasRegal (6. März 2010)

Puhh...jetzt ist es 6.36Uhr morgens. Ich habe um 22.30Uhr angefangen zu benchen. Hat sich aber bezahlt gemacht. Nur CL6 wollte nicht =// 

MaxxMem (Jetzt auch mit richtigem Screenshot ;] )
1849.6 | DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4504Mhz | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 1072Mhz, 8-7-7-21 1T |Link 

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
8min 02sec 431ms | DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4488Mhz | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 898Mhz, 7-6-6-18 1T |Link


----------



## Icke&Er (6. März 2010)

Update

3DMark06

22211 | Icke&Er | Q9550 @ 4045MHz | ATI 5870 @ 914/1279 MHz | Link

MFG


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2010)

**Update MAxxMem** (Nen Score, für den ich auch übelst lange gebraucht habe - mehr geht nicht)

1812.6 | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4386 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 997.5 MHz 7-8-7-20 1T | Link


----------



## Professor Frink (7. März 2010)

*UPDATE*
Maxxmem
1357 | Professor Frink | Core i7 920 @ 4295 Mhz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 859 Mhz, 8-7-8-20 1T | link

 SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
8.47.671 | Professor Frink | i7-920 @ 4295 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 859 MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T | link


----------



## multimolti (7. März 2010)

*UPDATE*

Maxxmem
426.3 | multimolti | Phenom II 955 @ 3859 Mhz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 734.8 Mhz, 7-6-6-18 1T | Link


----------



## MaN!aC (7. März 2010)

3D Mark 06
14293 | MaN!aC | Core i5-750 @ 4249 MHz | Radeon HD3870 @ 877/1368 | Link

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
9min 17sec 92ms| MaN!aC | Core i5-750 @ 4249 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 637 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | Link

MaxxMem
869.2 | MaN!aC | Core i5-750 @ 4249 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 637 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T| Link


----------



## DasRegal (7. März 2010)

Soo...mein letztes Update. Ich habe 1900er Marke geknackt und bin in den Top 10. 

MaxxMem (Jetzt auch mit richtigem Screenshot ;] )
1905.8 | DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4763Mhz | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 1083Mhz, 8-7-7-21 1T |Link


----------



## X Broster (7. März 2010)

*Update*

MaxxMem
507.1 | X Broster | AMD Phenom II X3 720 @ 3931,1 MHz |4096 MB DDR3 827.6  MHZ 9-8-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2010)

*Ranking update:*

Übernommen:
X-Broster
DasRegal
MaN!aC
multimolti
Professor Frink
theLamer
Icke&Er
Robär
mcflops
fA!nT
3V!L

Nicht übernommen:
X-Broster (SuperPi war zu spät dran. Beim nächsten Update nehme ichs mit)


----------



## mcflops (8. März 2010)

*UPDATE*

MaxxMem
602.3| mcflops | Phenom II x4 @ 3941 MHz | 4096 Mb DDR3 852MHz CL8.0 8-8-21 2T | Link

@x-broster: dein superpi resultat is ungültig , da das fenster pi calculation is done! nicht auf dem screen ist !


----------



## multimolti (8. März 2010)

*Update!*

MaxxMem
505.1| multimolti | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3857.9 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 734.8MHz CL7.0 6-6-18 1T | Link

XP statt 7 zu benutzen bringt's richtig!


----------



## onkel-bill (8. März 2010)

*Update:

MaxxMEM:*

2030.6 | onkel-bill | W3570 @ 4982.7 MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 1107.2 CL8 9-8-20 1T |  Link

*Super-Pi 32m* 

07min 54sec 390ms | onkel-bill | W3570 @ 4482.8MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 853.8, CL5 7-5-15 1T | Link


----------



## Kryer (9. März 2010)

Hi hier mein MaxxMem :

MaxxMem
1081.4 | Kryer |Core i7 920 @ 3600 |  6144 MB DDR3 @ 800, 6-7-6-18-1T |Link 


Cheers


----------



## Lippokratis (9. März 2010)

*Update:*

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU

16826 | Lippokratis | Q6600 @ 3959 MHz | 8800GT 512MB @ 729/1037 | Link


----------



## Professor Frink (10. März 2010)

*UPDATE VOM UPDATE* 

SuperPI
08min 08s 766ms | Professor Frink | i7-920 @ 4488MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 855 MHz 8-8-8-22-1T |link


----------



## der8auer (10. März 2010)

*Rankingupdate:*

Übernommen:
mcflops
multimolti
onkel-bill
Lippokratis
Professor Frink

Nicht übernommen:
Kryer (kein Link zu hwbot)


----------



## Kryer (11. März 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
20225 | Kryer | Core i7 920 @ 3800 MHz | Ati Gainward HD4870 @ 845/1075 | Link


Ich hoffe es klappt so...


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. März 2010)

kleines **Update**

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU

24948 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4284 MHz | GTX275 @ 790/1360 MHz | Link
 
SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

8min 08sec 312ms | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4494 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1070 MHz 8-9-8-22 1T | Link
 
MaxxMem

1707.6 | Blechdesigner | Core i7-860 @ 4400 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1100 MHz 8-9-8-26 1T | Link


----------



## 3V!L (12. März 2010)

Will zwar nicht Pingelig sein aber bei dem Screen von TheLamer in MaxxMem ist mir ein Fehler aufgefallen.
Es ist nicht möglich bei 2 aktiven Cores einen 22er Multi zu haben. Da 22x200=4400 sind, kann es schonmal kein Auslesefehler sein.

*UPDATE*

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

8min 05sec 547ms | 3V!L | Core i7-920 @ 4488 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 897,5 MHz 6-7-6-18 1T | Link


----------



## theLamer (13. März 2010)

*MaxxMem Update*

1973.1 | theLamer | Core i7-920 @ 4719 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 1072 MHz 8-9-8-20 1T| Link


----------



## onkel-bill (13. März 2010)

*Update*

*Super Pi 32m*

07min 52sec 125ms | onkel-bill | W3570 @ 4497.0 MHz | 6144MB DDR3 @ 977.6, 7-8-7-19 1T | Link 

(Ich hatte gehofft, ich krieg die 7:51:xxx noch zu sehen, but "no way"!)


----------



## heAdsH0t (13. März 2010)

So ich mach auch mal noch mit, falls noch kein "Einsendeschluss" war *3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
*17044 | marci aka headsh0t | Core 2 E5200 @ 4474,7 MHz 									 									 										| Radeon HD 4870 @ 880/1.080MHz 										 										| Link
*SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
*13min 07sec 109ms | marci aka headsh0t | Core 2 E5200 @ 4450,3 MHz 									 									 										| 4096 MB DDR2 427.2 MHz 5-4-4-11 2T | Link


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

Leider war der "Einsendeschluss" schon.


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

Halloooo Leute es gibt nochmal nen Update von mir,

SuperPi:

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

8 min 28 sec 281ms | Lower | i7 860 @ 4494 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 856 Mhz 7-7-7-20 1T | Link

sooo jetzt mach ich nen schönen 3D Mark sowie MaxxMem aber bei SuperPi gebe ich noch nicht so leicht auf! Muss mich da noch durchprügeln


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

Sooo Prof Frink, jetzt bist du an der Reihe:

MaxxMem

1483.8 | Lower | i7 860 @ 4716,4 MHz | 4096MB DDR3 @ 943,3 MHz 6-8-6-22 1T | Link

so leg du erst mal vor, dann sehen wir weiter!

Habe nen super Tweak gefunden! 

Bringt ca 100 Marks!


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

*UPDATE

MaxxMem*
2085,6 | Professor Frink |i7 920 @ 4400 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1000 MHz, 9-8-8-22-1T | link


----------



## MaN!aC (14. März 2010)

*UPDATE

*Juhu, die 4.3GHz, die 1000p und die 9min geknackt  Den neuen 3D Mark Score behalte ich mal für mich, da GTX275 und Probleme die zu übertakten.

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
8min 59sec 824ms| MaN!aC | Core i5-750 @ 4294 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 818 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

MaxxMem
1007.1 | MaN!aC | Core i5-750 @ 4314.9 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 822 MHz 9-9-9-24  1T| Link


----------



## DasRegal (14. März 2010)

Update:
MaxxMem
1927.8 | DasRegal | Core i7 920 @ 4763Mhz | 3072 MB DDR3 @ 1083Mhz, 8-7-7-21 1T |Link 

So es tut mir leid, dass ich immer der Stinkstiefel sein muss. Ich glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass der 2085,6er Score nicht gültig ist.
Kann ja mal passieren. 

Alle die vorhin beteiligt waren : (Dann ist auch gut...Wer sich beschweren möchte bitte über PM)
http://www.abload.de/img/ahaf6ww.jpg


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2010)

Ja das Ergebnis ist definitiv etwas verbuggt. Zählt leider nicht.


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2010)

So jetzt hau ich auch mal rein

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
13449 | ich558 | Core2Duo E6700 @ 3600 MHz | GeForce 8800 GTX @ 642/1587/1040 | Link

und gleich nochmal 06 

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
15418| ich558 | Core2Duo E6700 @ 3700 MHz | GeForce GTX 260 @ 714/1505/1246 | Link


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Für mich sieht der Score ok aus. Das hat mit Sarkasmus nichts zu tun.
> Dass MaxxMem ein Benchmark im Betastadium ist, dafür kannst Du nix... maximal massman.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Dann würden auch die 60000000 Scores gelten wenn der VRAM getestet wird. 

Das ist definitiv verbuggt. Vergleich mal den Score mit anderen Ergebnissen in den Top 10. Mit 2000 CL9 geht das einfach nicht. Von daher nicht gültig.

@ Professor Frink: Du kannst gerne noch andere hochladen.


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2010)

*Update:*

übernommen:
Blechdesigner
onkel-bill
3V!L
theLamer
Lower
MaN!aC
DasRegak
ich558 (hätte ich eigentlich nicht übernehmen dürfen - fällt aber nicht ins Punkteranking)

nicht übernommen:

heAdsH0t
Professor Frink
kryer


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2010)

Darf man nur einen 06 angeben oder habe ich irgendwo einen Hund reingehaut?^^
Ist aber eh egal. Wollte nur zum Spaß meinen Bench reinstellen. Das ich nicht ins Ranking kommen war mir sowieso klar


----------



## theLamer (14. März 2010)

Auf dem Screenshot fehtl das Fenster mit deinem Nickname


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2010)

Habe ich gerade bemerkt 
Jetzt muss ich mich mal mehr mit OC beschäftigen damit ich auch mal einen Change habe euch aufzumischen


----------



## X Broster (14. März 2010)

**Update**

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m

17min 31sec 125ms | X Broster | AMD  Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3931.2 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3  @ 827,6 MHz 9-8-8-24 1T | Link

 MaxxMem

1319.9 | X Broster | AMD  Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3706 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 823  MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | Link

Falls wegen niedrigen Latenzen nicht akzeptiert, diesen:

788.7 | X Broster | AMD  Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3726 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @  823  MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

so Leute, das sind meine finalen Scores. Es wär vielleicht noch ein Quäntchen mehr drin, aber ich hab keine Zeit ewig zu benchen. Allgemein bin ich zufrieden. Hoffe nun, dass meine Scores alle gültig sind.

*3D Mark 06 Single-GPU*
22929 | Professor Frink | i7-920 @ 4284 | GTX 275 @ 760/1300 |link

* MaxxMem*
1570,6 | Professor Frink | i7-920 @ 4399 | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 1000 MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T | link
*
SuperPi 1.5XS 32m*
8m 6s 813ms | Professor Frink | i7-920 @ 4489 | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 855 MHz, 8-8-9-22-1T | link

toller Wettbewerb, danke an alle die mitgemacht, Preise gespendet und organsiert haben. 
Frink out


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2010)

*Update*

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU

27314 | True Monkey | Core i7-965XE @ 4290 MHz | HD5870 @ 1035/1330 MHz | Link

Super PI 

8min 03sec 187ms | True Monkey | i7-965XE @ 4466 MHz | 6144 MB DDR 3 @ 924 MHz 6-7-6-16 1T | Link

MaxxMemm

1651,7 | True Monkey | Core i7-965 XE @ 4466 MHz | 6144 MB DDR3 @ 924 MHz 6-6-6-16 1T | Link


----------



## Lower (14. März 2010)

Almost final Update 

27155 | Lower | Core i7 860 @ 4295.3 MHz | HD5870 @ 1033/1240 MHz | Link


1760.0 | Lower | Core i7 860 @ 4639.8 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 1104.7 MHz 7-9-7-23 1T | Link

Mal sehen ob ich in den nächsten 9 Mins noch etwas im 3D Mark reißen kann...

Ach Mann, gerade @ 1040 ist er mir in den letzten Secs des letzten Graka Benchs abgestürzt, naja das wars von mir 

sehr cooler Wettbewerb! 

Alle Achtung Roman!


----------



## Jason22 (15. März 2010)

3D Mark 06 Single-GPU
Punktzahl | Nickname | Prozessor @ Takt | Grafikkarte @ Takt | Link

SuperPi 1.5XS 32m
9m 29s 750ms | Jason22 | Core i7 920 @ 4439 | GSkill @ 1210 MHz, 7-7-18 | Link


MaxxMem
Punktzahl | Nickname | Prozessor @ Takt | Ram @ Takt, Timings | Link
Bsp:
206.1 | der8auer | Core i5-670 @ 4396 MHz | 4096 MB DDR3 @ 507 MHz 7-8-8-24 1T | Link


----------

